# Do french marigolds repel bees?



## miacps (May 16, 2015)

I have a row of _Tagetes patula_ planted about 3 feet from the spot that I would like to place a beehive. I know that this type of marigold repels certain insects, but will they cause an issue with my bees? I'd hate to install the bees and then have them all buzz off over the marigold smell.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have seen bees work marigolds, not one of their favorites but they still work them.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...v&sa=X&ei=hfJZVav5L4HZggThj4DIAw&ved=0CB0QsAQ


----------



## miacps (May 16, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

